# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Verstoord brein

## Widukind

Mijn dochter heeft een verhoogd prikkelgevoeligheid. Zij is heeft al ruim 13 jaar, 24 uur per dag hoofdpijn. Zij slaapt sindsdien enkele uren per nacht.
Door haar verstandelijke beperking wordt zij cognitief en emotioneel overvraagd. Zij is zeker 5 uren per dag actief buiten. Hoe kan ik haar lot verlichten.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Widukind,

Vervelend dat je dochter altijd hoofdpijn heeft en weinig slaapt... heeft een arts of andere behandelaar geen tips mee gegeven hoe jullie ermee zouden kunnen omgaan bij het geven van de diagnose? 
Gaat je dochter naar speciaal onderwijs? Daar zijn de klassen kleiner en is er meer individuele aandacht...
Ik zou niet weten hoe je het beter kunt maken, thuis kan je nog het geluid/licht ed uit zetten, maar daarbuiten wordt dat lastig...
Ik wens jou en je dochter veel sterkte! 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

